

How energy from dry ice could power human colonies on Mars - nkurz
https://theconversation.com/how-energy-from-dry-ice-could-power-human-colonies-on-mars-38250

======
Turing_Machine
Calling it a "working fluid" would be more accurate than describing it as an
energy source.

They're talking about using it as an analogue of water in a standard steam
engine.

We don't usually describe the water in steam engines as the energy source per
se.

